# Road Trip Planned!



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I have been planning on doing this sort of thing for a few years now but am only finally getting round to it.

The girlfriend and I are going on a small driving tour of Scotland to experience what this country has to offer outside of the main cities.

Planned Route










A - Home
B - Cairn O'Mohr Winery
C - Overnight at B&B in Cairngorms National Park
D - Overnight at B&B just off of Skye
E - Home

Between stop-overs we plan to take in the scenery and visit some places along the way but without knowing the areas it would be helpful if anyone on here can recommend some 'must see' places along our route.

The above route is not set in stone just the destinations really so we can take our time and enjoy ourselfs.

Possibly thinking of going up through Pitlochry and Aviemore rather than going up the east side of the contry.

So what would you recommened as a 'must see' location?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

You will need to go over the applecross pass, just so you can say you have driven it :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

This is the route I did last year with the guys from 350z-uk. Going up again next week with them.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...57.523198,-4.938354&spn=1.054482,3.515625&z=9

If you could incorporate that you'd be onto a real winner!

If you want the guide I wrote (new one this year) with all the road numbers and othe 'interesting' stuff then give me a shout and I'll sort you out.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

fort augie is a must i reckon :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

You want to go up to Glen Nevis Car park, leave the car there and go for a walk following the river to the top

This was the route in April

Road into Glen Nevis


















Single track to car park









This is the path along the river









When you get to the top there is a large opening and at the far side is Steall Waterfall and a wire rope bridge....a great way to spend a couple of hours









Steall Falls and Wire Rope Bridge link


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, keep them coming!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

47p2 said:


> You want to go up to Glen Nevis Car park, leave the car there and go for a walk following the river to the top
> 
> This was the route in April
> 
> ...


Mate thats just stunning !!!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Very similar route to what I did recently on the bike :thumb:
One word of warning - phone ahead for accomodation in Skye, took me about an hour to find somewhere in Portree

John


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Very similar route to what I did recently on the bike :thumb:
> One word of warning - phone ahead for accomodation in Skye, took me about an hour to find somewhere in Portree
> 
> John


Its already booked!

Really looking forward to this now!


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

My wife and I are doing this type of thing next weekend, it will be the RS's first proper blast. 

Leaving Chapelhall Friday morning to Mallaig to get the ferry to Skye. 
Staying overnight in Skye.
Leaving Skye Saturday using the bridge and heading up to Applecross staying overnight.
Sunday planning on taking the long way round Applecross and down to Loch Carron for our final overnight stay before heading home on the Monday.

Really looking forward to this trip even getting the car into the garage to get the pro alignment done before it.

I'll put up pictures when we get back :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Fraser, TBH I'd miss the whole Eastern bit on the map. This would make time for the Wester Ross Coastal Trail:



































And make sure you get a nice wee sunset in Skye:

















And yes, if you could get up to Ullapool and round to the Summer Isles, you will see so much that the rest of the country cannot give you. The Eastern bit of your plan, although nice, is a typical Sunday run with Granny in the back of the car. No offence meant to anyone in that part of the world!!!!

Have a nice trip!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sadly I agree about missing the eastern side and concentrate on the west

Skye is an amazing place if you get the weather, here are a few pictures I took in 2007

The Old Man of Storr









No filters were used in these pictures


















A must visit is the road behind the UIG Hotel into Balnaknock and the Fairy Glen


















Portree has a couple of good restaurants and pubs


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Wot?? :doublesho

Nobody coming to my neck of the woods then? :wall:

I don't belieeeeeeve it..... :lol:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

My daughter and son-in-law are in Orkney right now doing some filming


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Lucky folks - what's the SP on that then?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I am from the East Coast and could not agree more with avoiding it. Make sure you get up to Ullapool and Durness if you can. Breath taking scenery!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

My son-in-law is Dave Macleod one of the worlds top climbers and is at St John's Head trying a new route. My daughter is making a film about it. She won a Bafta award earlier this year for a film she made about climbing called Echo Wall which has won numerous awards 




A few years ago Dave climbed one of the hardest routes in the world at Dumbarton Rock. The film and the route are called E11


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

47p2 said:


> My son-in-law is Dave Macleod one of the worlds top climbers and is at St John's Head trying a new route. My daughter is making a film about it. She won a Bafta award earlier this year for a film she made about climbing called Echo Wall which has won numerous awards Echo Wall
> 
> A few years ago Dave climbed one of the hardest routes in the world at Dumbarton Rock. The film and the route are called E11 E11


Amazing!!!!!...Pure and simple! A true talent!

Steve


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Not sure if it's a talent or if he's just bonkers


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Bonkers for sure. Nice pics of the Fairy Glen BTW.


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

After skye i would head up to ulapool - then tounge onto durness back down via wick and inverness , the beaches on the far north coast are amazing !! :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wouldn't go as far as Wick. Once you reach Bettyhill turn down the B871 and go through Strathnaver onto the B873 to Altnaharra then follow the A836 to Lairg. From here you can pick up the signs to The Falls of Shin where you can see the salmon leap the falls as they head up river to spawn. 
It's an awesome sight


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Ditto, then pop into Mohammed al Fayed's shop/restaurant across the road for some nice grub. Dornoch beach is then an option where you can watch the RAF tornado training exercises over the Tain bombing range:

















Then, you may want to head home. The photos we can post up are endless, but defo forget the Sunday Blairgowrie run. Not really a road trip inclusion if you can avoid it.:thumb:


----------

